# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  10 заповедей и Семь смертных грехов

## Irina

Вот решила наконец разобраться что есть что. Думаю не я одна их плохо знаю.

*Семь смертных грехов*

1.Гордыня
2. Сладострастие.
3. Гнев.
4. Леность.
5. Скупость.
6. Зависть.
7.Чревоугодие.

*10 заповедей*

1 Поклоняйся Господу, Богу своему.
2 Не сотвори себе кумира.
3 Не произноси имени Бога напрасно.
4 Работай шесть дней, а в седьмой отдыхай.
5 Почитай отца и мать свою.
6 Не убивай.
7 Не прелюбодействуй.
8 Не кради.
9 Не лжесвидетельствуй.
10 Не завидуй.

*
Про грехи нашла вот такую статью, хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение по этому поводу и по поводу заповедей.*



*Вот перечень всем известных грехов - гордыня, жадность, зависть, злоба, похоть, лень, чревоугодие. Но мало кто знает, что он не опирается на библейские тексты. Этот «набор» стали считать общепринятым только с XIII века, когда крупнейший христианский теолог Фома Аквинский слегка его переписал. Причем конкретные пороки были выделены из всех прочих не потому, что они самые тяжкие, а потому, что они неизбежно влекут за собой другие грехи, которые уже исчисляются десятками.*

Еще одно заблуждение: многие путают смертные грехи с десятью заповедями, данными Богом Моисею. Между этими двумя списками есть некоторое сходство, но различий больше. Так, например, понятия «не убий» и «не укради» относятся к заповедям, отступление от которых карается на небесах как смертные грехи. А те семь пороков, о которых мы поговорим сегодня, одолевают в течение жизни каждого человека. И в принципе при желании от них можно избавиться и в итоге попасть в Царствие Небесное.

Но действительно ли возможно ни разу не поддаться этим искушениям? Испанский биолог Джон Медина в своей книге «Ген и семь смертных грехов» считает, что сопротивляться грехам бесполезно, потому что в наших проступках ощущаются отголоски животных инстинктов, которые и по сей день живут в человеческом сознании.

*1. Лень (уныние, апатия, безделье)*

Как можно с биологической точки зрения объяснить лень? По мнению Медины, «у каждого человека есть что-то вроде сознания-будильника, работающего как часы и посылающего нам сигналы из мозга». И именно этот внутренний «будильник» составляет нам расписание, по которому должен жить наш организм. А сама программа, включающая и выключающая «звонок», записана в генах. Поэтому они - гены - и несут всю ответственность за наше нежелание работать, праздность или уныние.

Да и вообще без лени долго не проживешь. Людям просто необходимо время от времени баловать себя бездельем, чтобы «перезарядить свои батареи». Каждый из нас может вспомнить случаи, когда плодотворные идеи и решения приходили в наши головы в те моменты, когда мы полностью отрешались от напряженной работы по их поиску.

Более того, социологические исследования немецкого профессора Питера Акста показали, что лентяи и бездельники часто живут дольше и работают, когда захотят, лучше. Многие из них даже становятся гениями.

- Те, кто умеет бездельничать по-настоящему, многого достигают в жизни, - считает кандидат психологических наук Алексей МИРОНОВ. - Вспомните Илью Муромца: 33 года провалялся на печи, а потом встал и совершил много подвигов. А если перегружаться, то можно и умереть. Джек Лондон, например, напряженно работая сутки напролет, написал много бессмертных произведений, но сам скончался в первом же за свою 40-летнюю жизнь отпуске. Сгорел как свечка, потому что не осталось жизненных сил.

ИТОГ: в «определенных дозах» именно лень позволяет неторопливо обдумать важные решения и сохранить жизненные силы для грядущих свершений.

*2. Чревоугодие (обжорство)*

Голод, по убеждению ученого, является ощущением, «появляющимся у нас, когда человеческий организм начинает испытывать недостаток энергии». А к греховному поглощению яств нас подталкивают «находящиеся в носу и на языке вкусовые рецепторы и гормон лептин». Лептин отвечает за аппетит человека и находится в постоянном контакте с одним из отделов головного мозга - гипоталамусом. Эта зона нашего серого вещества действует в качестве сигнальной сирены и незамедлительно извещает нас, как только организму не хватает энергии и необходимо подкрепиться. Что-то вроде условного сигнала Павлова для людей.

ИТОГ: обжорство не приносит существенного вреда никому, кроме самого любителя поесть.

*3. Гнев (месть, ярость)*

Лучшим генетическим объяснением этого греха являются эксперименты с близнецами, проведенные учеными-биологами. Обнаружено: если один из братьев злобен, то с высокой степенью вероятности можно утверждать, что и другой тоже будет агрессивным. Значит, гнев - в генах. Более того, изначально заложен. У одних в большей, у других в меньшей степени. «Существует своеобразная неврологическая «трасса», связывающая отдел мозга амигдала с гипоталамусом, - поясняет Медина. - Она отвечает за направление импульсов в другие части головного мозга, для передачи в них информации об агрессивном поведении. И этот биологический «код гнева» передается из поколения в поколение». Зачем? В первобытном обществе такого вопроса и не возникло бы. Только «животная злость» помогала выжить в жесткой конкурентной борьбе. Со временем у людей развились области мозга - его передние отделы, отвечающие за подавление агрессии и контроль таких эмоций, как гнев и ярость. Но не настолько, чтобы совсем их подавить.

ИТОГ: природа неспроста оставила нам способность гневаться и злиться. «Белые и пушистые», как правило, проигрывают «агрессорам» и никогда не становятся лидерами. Впадать в ярость иногда полезно, хотя бы для защиты собственных интересов.

*4. Алчность (жадность, скупость)*

С психологической же точки зрения жадность - это навязчивая, но естественная борьба за право собственности, когда это право у тебя отнимают. Никому не удалось выделить конкретный отдел головного мозга, непосредственно отвечающий за жадность. А гены, определяющие два фактора, лежащие в основе этого греха, - страх и беспокойство, были выявлены. Доктор Медина указывает на «пять основных отделов головного мозга, отвечающих за появление «жадных» чувств: таламус, амигдала, гиппокамп, кора головного мозга и миндалевидное тело».

А последние эксперименты исследователей из Нью-Йоркского университета не только подтвердили предположение испанского ученого, но и уточнили местонахождение «центров скупости». Они выяснили, какой участок человеческого мозга возбуждается в предчувствии денежного вознаграждения. Наблюдая за мозговой деятельностью добровольцев, участвовавших в реальной компьютерной игре на деньги в лабораторных условиях, исследователи заметили: при появлении признаков выигрыша усиливается приток обогащенной кислородом крови к участку под названием «нуклеус аккумбенс». Когда игроку грозил проигрыш, такого явления не наблюдалось.

ИТОГ: нет ничего плохого в том, что ты не хочешь ни с кем делиться всем своим нажитым и заработанным.

*5. Зависть (ревность)*

Зависть и подобные ей переживания, как правило, не вызывают никаких активных действий. Это «внутренние» чувства. Опасно, когда они переходят в агрессивную стадию.

- Зависть возникла в ходе эволюции как биологически необходимая реакция нашего сознания на различия между отдельными людьми в степени их эволюционной «продвинутости», - говорит старший научный сотрудник Центра генетических исследований Ирина ЮРЬЕВА. - Ведь в зависти есть элемент мотивации: ты завидуешь, и это толкает тебя на новые свершения, новые достижения. А ревность позволяет отстоять свое право на объект любви или добиться его.

ИТОГ: нет ничего порочащего в желании переплюнуть своих конкурентов - не важно, бизнес это или личная жизнь. И если без зависти ты бы и с места не сдвинулся, то, завидуя, ты горы готов свернуть.

*6. Высокомерие (гордыня, гордость)*

Библейский грех высокомерия - доказательство типичного чувства неполноценности человека. Доктор Медина отмечает, что «этот недостаток зависит от нашей способности к обучению и принятию всего нового». А корень этого греха кроется в одном из генов, названном CaM-kII. Он, по мнению ученого, возбуждает наши амбиции и надменность.

Кроме того, психологи утверждают, что гордость и чувство собственного достоинства являются важнейшими составляющими ощущения того, что человек проживает счастливую и успешную жизнь.

ИТОГ: люди, которые себя очень любят и чтят, очень безобидны по своей природе, а в некоторых случаях даже очень щедры. Они высокомерно могут дать в долг большую сумму денег и долго будут гордиться своим барским поступком.

Нет ничего слаще самого «вкусного» греха - сладострастия.

*7. Похоть (сладострастие, блуд, распутство)*

Ну что зловредного в соитии двух тел, нашедших друг друга среди шести миллиардов? Как минимум это может доставить удовольствие, как максимум - стать причиной рождения еще одного землянина. По утверждению Медины, причины греха, связанного с сексуальной активностью, кроются в «специальных отделах мозга, в действии почти тридцати различных биохимических механизмов и более сотни специальных генов, отвечающих за этот процесс».

Действительно, еще в конце ХХ века ученые точно установили, что интимная жизнь буквально пропитана особыми химическими реактивами. Вещество допамин рождает сексуальные фантазии. Серотонин заставляет людей испытывать сладостное томление в предвкушении интимной близости, во время и после нее. Гормон альфа-меланоцит, который вырабатывается гипофизом, возбуждает половые органы. Гормон окситоцин вызывает у партнеров непреодолимое желание ласкать друг друга и доводит до упоительных судорог при оргазме. Гормон эстроген, который вырабатывается яичниками у женщин, вызывает влечение. И, наконец, гормон тестостерон, без которого соитие было бы невозможно. У мужчин он вырабатывается в яичках, а у женщин - в яичниках. Настоящая биохимическая лаборатория внутри каждого из нас! И закрыть ее невозможно, как не остановить движение планет вокруг Солнца.

ИТОГ: в нас присутствует здоровый инстинкт передавать свои гены следующему поколению. Можно ли после этого считать похоть грехом?

----------


## vova230

Если следовать буквально всем заповедям, то жизнь Человечества на Земле прекратится очень быстро.
Я исповедую другую религию - религию равновесия. Всего должно быть в меру. Главное в природе сохранять равновесие, вот тогда все будет хорошо.

----------


## Irina

Да мне тоже далеко до религиозного человека. Недавно вот нашла интересный тест Религиометр. Правда работает только по платнику [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Ответив на вопросы получила следующее заключение: Вы - агностик. Агностики не верят в бога (богов), но при этом не отрицают, что бог или боги существуют. Многие считают агностицизм одной из веток атеизма, хотя не все агностики любят, когда их называют атеистами. Вполне очевидно, что не все атеисты являются агностиками (в частности, агностиками не являются так называемые "позитивные атеисты", которые утверждают, что бога не существует). Агностики полагают, что существование или несуществование бога не может быть доказано. 

Но тем не менее считаю нужным знать хотя бы основы религии. Не помешает иногда взглянуть на заповеди и то, что считается грехом.

----------


## гость

Если бы вселенная находилась в равновесии, то прекратилось бы всякое движение...

----------

